# Marc Ecko Watches explores global tattoo artwork in 2010



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Marc Ecko Watches explores global tattoo artwork in 2010, with a collection of Japanese inspired timepieces launching at the Basel World Watch show.

"The sai, a traditional Japanese weapon, also means rhinoceros," comments Jen Boulet, Associate Brand Manager for Marc Ecko Watches. "It quickly became the design muse for the hero product in this collection."










As the newest addition to Marc Ecko Watches' fashion-forward category, this watch features antique brushing on a 48mm stainless steel case with black ionic plating and knurling highlights. Ornate hands and jet-black Swarovski crystals complete this distinctive timepiece to create a polished, trendy image with a wild artistic side. With a dial covered in tattoo "ink", the Japanese inspired graphics are designed for those who want to dress a little more serious without losing their adventurous edge. This collection was created in the tradition of Marc Ecko's classic tailoring with bold graphics and subtle embellishments, with other styles offered in an antiqued gold or all matte black finish with a tone-on-tone skull graphic applied to the dial, strengthening the Marc Ecko brand philosophy with a subtle refined swagger.

*ABOUT MARC ECKO*
Marc Ecko Watches offers a diverse range of timepieces characterized by aggressive styling, unique details and unlimited possibilities. The collection speaks to 15 to 35-year-old cultural connoisseurs passionate and engaged in fashion, music, sports, technology and social media. A Marc Ecko watch expresses character and individual style, more than just time. For more information visit marceckotime.com.

*ABOUT TIMEX GROUP*
Timex Group designs, manufactures and markets innovative timepieces and jewelry globally. Founded in 1854, Timex Group, a privately held company with numerous brands and more than 5,000 employees worldwide, is one of the largest watchmakers in the world. For more information visit timexgroup.com.


----------

